# How much kaolin clay to use



## donna75126 (Aug 10, 2012)

How much kaolin clay would I need to add to bath bombs? Does the clay take the place of cornstarch and also I have been told if you use clay it helps in making the bath bomb harder.   

Donna


----------



## Loolee (Aug 27, 2012)

I've seen a recipe that called for 2T kaolin clay per 1 C. of baking soda.

The recipe did not use cornstarch, so I do think this takes the place of it.  

But I've never made bath bombs.  This is just coming from my notes.

Good luck!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 27, 2012)

I weigh the ingredients for my bombs and I like using 10% kaolin clay because it's inexpensive, it helps to bulk up the batch and my bombs always turn out rock hard. You don't have to use that much but it's easy to calculate; example in a 16 oz batch, I would add 1.6 oz clay.

eta: Cornstarch doesn't help with making the bomb hard like clay does but people have said bombs with cornstarch will float in the tub. I've never had luck with getting bombs to stick together when I've used cornstarch.


----------

